# Phuket / Thailand



## Sargo (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo #h 

Wer hat Erfahrung mit Hochseeangeln in Phuket ? Ich hatte bisher zwei 
Ausfahrten. Auf einer gab es reichlich Thunfische, bei der anderen Ausfahrt
leider null komma nix.

Bin sehr gespannt, was Ihr erlebt habt. Möchte nächstes Jahr wieder nach
Phuket.

|bla: |bla: #h ;+


----------



## Tscho (4. November 2005)

*AW: Phuket / Thailand*

hi,

kanst du mal n paar ifos über Preise und co. rüberwachsen lassen? wär echt nett


----------



## Tuna_Bert (29. November 2005)

*AW: Phuket / Thailand*

Hallo Du,

bin auch bald auf dem Weg nach Thailand zum Fischen!

Könntest Du mir ein Paar Infos zukommen lassen über Preise von Booten und Infos über Köder die auf Phuket verwendet werden?


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (30. November 2005)

*AW: Phuket / Thailand*

Hallo Sargo+Tuna Bert schaut euch doch mal folgende Web-Sites an dann habt ihr gleich die besten Boote in Thailand zur Auswahl.Kleiner Tip wenn ihr bei uns im BGFCD (Big-Game-Fishing-Club-Deutschland ) Mitglied werdet ( Jahresbeitrag 80 EUR. ) bekommt ihr 10% auf die charter !!

                  Tight Lines                      Jan|wavey:


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (30. November 2005)

*AW: Phuket / Thailand*

Sorry!!habe die Web Sites vergessen:
WWW.Bluewater-Anglers.com
WWW.Reelhooker-Phuket.com
|wavey:


----------

